

The Internet's Original Sin - sizzle
http://theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/08/advertising-is-the-internets-original-sin/376041/

======
mooism2
#10 on the front page, 125 point, 64 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8177063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8177063)

